# driving troubles



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey im new here, so I guess I will tell you a little bit about myself before I tell you my problem. Im 15 and have been playing for 4 years and this year is the first year I've really taken seriously. So my game has improved a good amount recently. My irons are the best part of my game right now and my putting is good as well, but I've been having trouble with driving. My driver is a Cleveland Launcher 330 that my dad gave me, it has a standard flex and a 9.5 degree loft. The problem is I just can't get it up in the air or going very far at all. My drives will go fairly straight but the club just feels to light to me. Am i crazy or is there such thing as a club that is too light for a person. Because my hits feel more solid with my old three wood which is heavier. Thanks, Charlie


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

What distance does the driver go? How does the flight start and where does curve?

If you hit the 3 wood ok, stick with that for now. 

Sounds like a lesson from a PGA professional is needed to fix the driver issue.


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

When hit perfectly it will go a little over 210, I can hit my big bertha fairway wood almost as long as it and with more consistency. thanks for your help and time


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

You should use a higher lofted driver. 9.5 deg is probably too low. Try demo(ing) a 10.5 degree or 11.5 degree driver. Your "effective" swing speed is probably too low.

I would recommend checking with a golf pro to analyze your swing and ball flight.


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

thank you for the suggestions, ive been looking at a 10.5 degree loft, I used my friends Taylormade r580XD and really hit it well so I think I'll go to a shop and see what driver suits me best. Thanks guys.


----------

